# Our Beardie Jake



## Azlyn (Sep 22, 2009)

:welcome:
After a bad experience with our first beardie we were recommended a place local to us, after a long chat with the guy who runs the reptile side we came home with Jake.

He is very friendly, loves to climb on you and run round my flat. We have had him just under a week now and things are going great.
I think he's finally settling in. Hes all over his viv loves the deeper sand i put in yesterday.
he knows at 8am he gets his breakfast, when he spots me getting to the viv he's off his log and at the glass. and this morning i spotted him drinking from his water bowl which im happy about.

we open the viv he comes out on his own has some excersise and when he's done he climbs back in on his own jump on his log and thats him done. 

I think he's doing really well to settle in like this. 

Love my little Jake.. :lol2::no1:


----------



## bekkispoon (Oct 8, 2009)

wow that sounds great, my beardie is 6month old, very hyper still, he loves to be out his viv, and eats alot. How old is ur beardie?


----------

